# BSOD - dxgkrnl.sys



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I would appriciate any help on this matter becouse i'am out of ides.

I have BSOD at random, mostly playing games, but sometimes even if the computer is Idle.

Sometimes i can play for hours with no problems and then after starting the same game again after a while, or even after a few days, i have BSOD at random at any point of the game. There is no rule wehn BSOD will happen.

I have check my temperatures and they are OK.
I have done memtest, video card was teste by me and by proffesionals, as was CPU and MB...

I've installed all the latest drivers, and before installing them, i have unistalled the old ones.


I have in the attachemt my dump files...

my specs are:
video card: ati radeon hd 4850 x2
RAM: 4GB kingmax 800mhz
cpu: amd phenom 9600 quad-core 2.31 GHz
MB: ga-ma90fx-dq6
Power: Corsair tx850 v2
OS: win 7 64 bit 
DX: 10.1

I've done stress test, and every kind of test i colud think of..they all passed...
I'am new to dump files...so maybe it is problem in some drivers...i don't know... i hope you can help me...
i'am still just a noob :-(

Thank you


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

just had onther one..this time dueo to the dxgmms1.sys...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

The one uploaded dump file shows a STOP 0x116 error in your ATI drivers. Please follow the directions in this post to troubleshoot STOP 0x116 errors: STOP 0x116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR troubleshooting - Windows 7 Forums

You have the troublesome sptd.sys driver installed - this usually belongs to Daemon Tools or the Alcohol % software. Please uninstall the program, then use this free tool to ensure that the troublesome sptd.sys driver is removed from your system: DuplexSecure - FAQ

You also have older drivers on your system that could be causing problems, please update these drivers (pay particular attention to those highlighted in *RED*):
OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers: 


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> vmbus.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
> winhv.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
> ...


Post back if the BSOD's continue and include any new memory dumps that have been generated.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101311-23836-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 13 05:33:23.624 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:54:23.762
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7ba8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`064e0010 fffff880`04407ba8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 01/13/2009
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you for the reply..

i will update drivesr.. if i have any question..i'll pst them here...


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

i have tried to update all the drivs... first two is colored red, thus cant be updatet but via win update??

amdiox64.sys - could not fine a never version than that installed on my machine v.1.0.0.15 

amdxata and pxlpa64 i could not find a way to update them...

other dirves are updated...

I did not have any BSOD for now...


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

i had another BSOD..here are my dump files


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You must follow the steps at this link (not just updating drivers).
For example, you must check to be sure that the fans are working, that the case and coolers are free of dust, and that there is sufficient power going to the video card.

http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

Afc.sys must be removed. It belongs to an older CD/DVD program on your system. Please uninstall this program and check in C:\Windows\System32\drivers to make sure that it's gone.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101611-34569-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Oct 16 10:28:37.288 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:23.053
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7ba8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0413a010 fffff880`042e8ba8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 01/13/2009
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

i have tryed all the test mentioned in the link...everything from memtest to prome95 have passed with no errosrs...tempetures where chedcked with everest and are in normal parameters....
I have bought a new PSU unit (listet in first post) and i hope that is enough for my system?
Computer was cleaned thoroughly, my side panel is opet so i can monitor overheating my hand.


I tought that Afc.sys from arconis file like it was pointetd in the link:
Driver Reference
as of arconis i only had one program... TV media..witch i have deleted... the driver is still there but i dont know what else is using that driver..
arc.sys propertis have this: adaptec raid storport driver.. i dont know hot to uninstall this?
Only dvd/cd program i use is power iso everything else is uninstalled...can i just delete that file?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Afc.sys is a part of Arcsoft(R) ASPI Shell (CD/DVD program)
It is one (1) line away from the Acronis drivers in my table - so it's easy to get confused.

We're concerned about Afc.sys because it dates from before Windows 7 came out. Uninstalling the old CD/DVD program is the way to get rid of it (there are other ways, but they can render your system unbootable - so we save them for last). Uninstall PowerISO and see if the driver goes away.

I'm not concerned with arc.sys at this time. Don't worry about it.

Another possibility is that the video card or the motherboard has physical problems. You can test the video card by tryihng another one - but testing the motherboard isn't very easy (and is fairly expensive). We're just guessing here, so don't buy any new parts unless you can return them for a full refund.


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

i have deleted power Iso but the driver is still there


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

and i forgot..my video card was tested by 2 different IT services...and was check out OK...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

How did the IT people test the card? I test cards at work and am aware that most tests don't test the entire card - the only full test is by trying another card.

Be very, very careful trying this. There is no guarantee that it won't hose your system - but it's all we've got left.

1 - make sure that you have your recovery disks handy
2 - backup your data
3 - set a System Restore point and ensure that you have the Startup Repair disk for your system (you make them from the Maintenance menu)
4 - use Autoruns (which you were supposed to use in collecting the information that I requested) to disable (NOT delete) the entries for Afc.sys (use the Search function to find all of them)
5 - rename Afc.sys to Afc.*BAD*
6 - Reboot the system and hope that it boots into Windows. If it doesn't, use the Startup Repair disk to run System Restore and restore the system to the point that you made in step 3


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know hot they tested it...

i' will try renaming the Afc.sys ...don't know will i'll be able to do it now becouse it is late..
In the meantime..i have uninstalled amd display drivers and control catalyst and just installed the display drivers...becouse i have read that control catalyst can also couse this problem? So just to be sure...


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

windows booted up normaly after renaming Afc.sys to Afc.BAD


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

w00t! That's great!!! :0)
Keep an eye out for a CD/DVD program not working - that'll be the one that used Afc.sys. If that does happen, just uninstall that program.

We had problems with the CCC about 9 months ago, but it seems to have cleared up since then. I have read of issues with the ATI drivers recenlty, but have only experienced it once myself (and that one was on my own system). But those issues weren't BSOD issues.

So, now we wait and see if that also fixed the other issues......
Good luck!


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

i'am afarid i just had another crash....
here is my mini dump file :-(


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

and one more BSOD...both accured while trying to play a game...

but this time atikmpag.sys seems to be the troublesome one...


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

system seems to be less stable


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Need all the memory dumps....We use them all in an attempt to establish a pattern.

I'm going to have a friend take a look at this topic also.

We're seeing a constant display of video errors. If you've done the STOP 0x116 troubleshooting then it's time to try another video card (DO NOT buy one unless you can return it for your money back).

BIOS dates from 2009 - I'd have to wonder if there were any BIOS updaes released for this system (DON'T install the new BIOS until you post back here)

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101711-26301-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 17 07:40:50.459 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:12:28.224
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7ba8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`04479460 fffff880`04056ba8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 01/13/2009
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

There are no new versions of bios since then...

What i have done till now:

*cleaned all the fans and check for sdust buildup (entire computer)
*2 diferent IT services tested the card, passed
*1 IT service tested entire computer...passed
*I have tested memory with memtest86+ overnight, all ram tiles in all slots at least 3 runs each time - passed
*Run prime95 strest test + benchmark test...dont' remeber wich one exacly...simmilar to furmar - passed -
*Run 3DMark benchmark few times - passed
*While test where runing i've check the temperatures with Everest..all where in normal limits...GPUm CPU, HD and MB
Tried installing diferent drivers (not sure if older ones where unsintalled properly becouse i have only unninstalled old ones via uninstall in control panel - program and features)
*Run driver sweeper fot ati display...unplug internet cable..install ONLY DRIVERS lates versions...
*My side panel is open for futher cooling and to check with my hand if box is hot - it is not...
*Bought new power supply becouse old one was only 600W and my video card alone needs 600W of power... i now have 850W power supply...stabillity has improved since then.
*Driver upgrades, and renaming of drivers listed in above posts


Video card is not under quarantee anymore..and i don't have any money for new one anyhow...

my suspicion is that the issue is probably due to incompatible or old drivers
or maybe ram..i have 4 sticks of ram in 4 slots each stick of ram is the SAME so i dont see the issue there but still...

Unfortunately i do not have acces to any other computer so i colud replace viedo ro MB or anything becouse my friend eithe have laptops or uncompatible computer or reallly really old ones.

I'am gonna try to perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program...

And another clean video driver install... 

not sure about Driect X adn how to unistall or reinstall that..i've just downloaded lates version and installed it over the old version..

last attachment includes lates BSOD wich i have mentioned


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

> *2 diferent IT services tested the card, passed
> *1 IT service tested entire computer...passed


Yet you're still having problems? Were these IT people friends or business'?
If friends, I can understand it, but if it's a business I'd suggest getting your money back as they haven't fixed anything IMO.



> my suspicion is that the issue is probably due to incompatible or old drivers
> or maybe ram..i have 4 sticks of ram in 4 slots each stick of ram is the SAME so i dont see the issue there but still...


- old drivers? I don't know, but we always check for that.
- RAM issues? In most cases Prime95's Blend test will flush out errors that MemTest misses.

This dump file is another STOP 0x116 error. Let's try running Driver Verifier according to these directions. I don't expect it to flush out the troublesome driver - but it may just do that for us:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


I'm a bit suspicious of this file ( vcd10bus.sys dated from 2008 ) - it's a component of your Virtual CD program ( Virtual CD ). Please uninstall it to check and see if that's the problem (this is just a guess on my part)

My primary suspicion is the video card, with the mobo being my second guess - but that's just a guess on my part!!!

You have a mouse driver from 2009 ( KMWDFILTER.sys ) that you may want to update.

Check Windows Update for a 2001 update for amdxata.sys (yours is 2010). There is a 2011 update out on the web, I just don't know where it comes from.

The Driver Verifier is our best bet if your hunch is corrent - and at worst it'll confirm the older drivers on the system.

This is just FYI:
OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers: 


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> amdxata.sys    Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
> vmbus.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
> ...


This is a summary of the BSOD report. I've included the full report below it (if you're interested):
BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101711-107593-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 17 08:28:06.252 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:36.390
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7ba8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`062e5010 fffff880`04382ba8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 01/13/2009
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```
Full report:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101711-107593-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03804000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03a49670
Debug session time: Mon Oct 17 08:28:06.252 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:36.390
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {fffffa80062e5010, fffff88004382ba8, 0, 2}

Unable to load image atikmpag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+7ba8 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80062e5010, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff88004382ba8, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+7ba8
fffff880`04382ba8 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`076ec9c8 fffff880`052ee000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`062e5010 fffff880`04382ba8 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`076ec9d0 fffff880`052edd0a : fffff880`04382ba8 fffffa80`062e5010 fffffa80`05c5bc00 fffffa80`0613a010 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`076eca10 fffff880`05394f07 : fffffa80`062e5010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05c5bc00 fffffa80`0613a010 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`076eca40 fffff880`053beb75 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`0000cbcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`076ecb20 fffff880`053bd2bb : 00000000`00000102 00000000`00000003 00000000`0000cbcc 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x71
fffff880`076ecb50 fffff880`053902c6 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`0613a010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb
fffff880`076ecbf0 fffff880`053bce7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05267010 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0613a010 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da
fffff880`076ecd00 fffff800`03b1bfee : 00000000`fffffc32 fffffa80`05c5fa10 fffffa80`03fd8040 fffffa80`05c5fa10 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`076ecd40 fffff800`038725e6 : fffff800`039f6e80 fffffa80`05c5fa10 fffff800`03a04cc0 00000000`000b2bb3 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`076ecd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`076ed000 fffff880`076e7000 fffff880`076eb5d0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+7ba8
fffff880`04382ba8 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+7ba8

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e68f2d9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa80048d3070 rbx=fffffa80062e5010 rcx=0000000000000116
rdx=fffffa80062e5010 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=fffffa8007800000
rip=fffff80003880c40 rsp=fffff880076ec9c8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff88004382ba8  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80003804000
r11=00000000000001b5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=fffffa800613a928 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03880c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`076ec9d0=0000000000000116
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`076ec9c8 fffff880`052ee000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`062e5010 fffff880`04382ba8 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`076ec9d0 fffff880`052edd0a : fffff880`04382ba8 fffffa80`062e5010 fffffa80`05c5bc00 fffffa80`0613a010 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`076eca10 fffff880`05394f07 : fffffa80`062e5010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05c5bc00 fffffa80`0613a010 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`076eca40 fffff880`053beb75 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`0000cbcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`076ecb20 fffff880`053bd2bb : 00000000`00000102 00000000`00000003 00000000`0000cbcc 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x71
fffff880`076ecb50 fffff880`053902c6 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`0613a010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb
fffff880`076ecbf0 fffff880`053bce7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05267010 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0613a010 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da
fffff880`076ecd00 fffff800`03b1bfee : 00000000`fffffc32 fffffa80`05c5fa10 fffffa80`03fd8040 fffffa80`05c5fa10 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`076ecd40 fffff800`038725e6 : fffff800`039f6e80 fffffa80`05c5fa10 fffff800`03a04cc0 00000000`000b2bb3 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`076ecd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`076ed000 fffff880`076e7000 fffff880`076eb5d0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba4000 fffff800`00bae000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03804000 fffff800`03ded000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`03ded000 fffff800`03e36000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c67000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c67000 fffff880`00c7d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c7d000 fffff880`00c8a000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c8a000 fffff880`00c9e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c9e000 fffff880`00cfc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cfc000 fffff880`00dbc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dbc000 fffff880`00df8000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e33000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00ed7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ed7000 fffff880`00ee6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ee6000 fffff880`00f3d000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f46000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f46000 fffff880`00f50000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f5d000 fffff880`00f90000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fa5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fba000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fc1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00fd1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fd1000 fffff880`00feb000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`00fff000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01025000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01025000 fffff880`01047000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01047000 fffff880`01085000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`01085000 fffff880`010a3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`010fe000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010fe000 fffff880`01112000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01112000 fffff880`0111de00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`0111e000 fffff880`0117c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`011ee000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01247000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`013f6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   vcd10bus vcd10bus.sys Mon Jun 16 03:36:31 2008 (485617FF)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01501000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01501000 fffff880`01561000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01561000 fffff880`0158c000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0158c000 fffff880`015b6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`015b6000 fffff880`015dd000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Tue Jun 28 03:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015e6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015fe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01610000 fffff880`01619000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`0181e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`01868000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01868000 fffff880`01878000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01878000 fffff880`018c4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018cc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018cc000 fffff880`01906000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01918000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01921000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0195b000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0195b000 fffff880`01971000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01971000 fffff880`019a1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019b9000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a2d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03a2d000 fffff880`03a7b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03a7b000 fffff880`03a9f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`03a9f000 fffff880`03ac3000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Tue Jun 28 03:30:09 2011 (4E098301)
fffff880`03af3000 fffff880`03bbc000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03bbc000 fffff880`03bda000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03bda000 fffff880`03bf2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04089000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04089000 fffff880`040ce000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`040ce000 fffff880`040d7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040fd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`040fd000 fffff880`0410c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0410c000 fffff880`04129000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04129000 fffff880`04144000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04144000 fffff880`04158000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04158000 fffff880`04172000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Wed Jun 15 04:29:27 2011 (4DF86D67)
fffff880`04172000 fffff880`041c3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`041c3000 fffff880`041cf000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`041cf000 fffff880`041da000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`041da000 fffff880`041e9000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`041e9000 fffff880`041f9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04285000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`04285000 fffff880`04308000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04308000 fffff880`04326000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04326000 fffff880`04337000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04337000 fffff880`0435d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0435d000 fffff880`04372000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04372000 fffff880`0437b000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0437b000 fffff880`043cc000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Sep 08 12:52:41 2011 (4E68F2D9)
fffff880`043cc000 fffff880`043e9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043f8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04421000 fffff880`04445000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04445000 fffff880`04451000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04451000 fffff880`04480000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04480000 fffff880`0449b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0449b000 fffff880`044bc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`044bc000 fffff880`044d6000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`044d6000 fffff880`044e1000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`044e1000 fffff880`044f0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`044f0000 fffff880`044f1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`044f2000 fffff880`04535000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04535000 fffff880`04549000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`04549000 fffff880`0455b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0455b000 fffff880`045b5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`045b5000 fffff880`045c0000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`045c0000 fffff880`045d5000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`045d5000 fffff880`045f6000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04867000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04867000 fffff880`04874000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04874000 fffff880`04880000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04883000 fffff880`05291000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Sep 08 13:26:08 2011 (4E68FAB0)
fffff880`05291000 fffff880`05385000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05385000 fffff880`053cb000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`053cb000 fffff880`053ef000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`053ef000 fffff880`053fa000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`064e2000   eamonm   eamonm.sys   Tue Aug 02 05:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)
fffff880`064e3000 fffff880`0653b300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`0653c000 fffff880`06579000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`06579000 fffff880`0659b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0659b000 fffff880`065a0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`065a1000 fffff880`065af000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`065af000 fffff880`065bc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`065bc000 fffff880`065ca000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`065ca000 fffff880`065ed000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0660e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0660e000 fffff880`06627000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06627000 fffff880`0662f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06630000 fffff880`0663c000   KMWDFILTER KMWDFILTER.sys Wed Apr 29 02:20:48 2009 (49F7F1C0)
fffff880`06644000 fffff880`0692bc00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Aug 12 01:28:04 2011 (4E44B9E4)
fffff880`0692c000 fffff880`06966000   vdrv1000 vdrv1000.sys Tue Apr 19 02:53:28 2011 (4DAD3168)
fffff880`06966000 fffff880`06995000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`06995000 fffff880`069a3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`069a3000 fffff880`069af000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`069af000 fffff880`069b8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`069b8000 fffff880`069cb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`069cb000 fffff880`069d7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`069d7000 fffff880`069f4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`069f4000 fffff880`069f5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`078e3000 fffff880`07989000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07989000 fffff880`07994000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07994000 fffff880`079c5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`079c5000 fffff880`079d7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08c58000 fffff880`08cf0000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08cf0000 fffff880`08d26000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00323000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Sep 05 23:02:50 2011 (4E658D5A)
fffff960`00500000 fffff960`0050a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08d26000 fffff880`08d97000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019af000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019af000 fffff880`019bb000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019c4000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019d7000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01047000 fffff880`01085000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00ee6000 fffff880`00f3d000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04089000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`00c67000 fffff880`00c7d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04535000 fffff880`04549000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`0435d000 fffff880`04372000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c67000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e33000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04883000 fffff880`05291000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Sep 08 13:26:08 2011 (4E68FAB0)
fffff880`0437b000 fffff880`043cc000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Sep 08 12:52:41 2011 (4E68F2D9)
fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04326000 fffff880`04337000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03bbc000 fffff880`03bda000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0158c000 fffff880`015b6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cfc000 fffff880`00dbc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01971000 fffff880`019a1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c9e000 fffff880`00cfc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`011ee000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`041e9000 fffff880`041f9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06995000 fffff880`069a3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04285000 fffff880`04308000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04308000 fffff880`04326000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`041da000 fffff880`041e9000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0195b000 fffff880`01971000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06579000 fffff880`0659b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`069af000 fffff880`069b8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`069a3000 fffff880`069af000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`069b8000 fffff880`069cb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`069cb000 fffff880`069d7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05291000 fffff880`05385000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05385000 fffff880`053cb000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`064e2000   eamonm   eamonm.sys   Tue Aug 02 05:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)
fffff880`015b6000 fffff880`015dd000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Tue Jun 28 03:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)
fffff880`03a9f000 fffff880`03ac3000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Tue Jun 28 03:30:09 2011 (4E098301)
fffff880`08cf0000 fffff880`08d26000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04867000 fffff880`04874000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010fe000 fffff880`01112000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`045b5000 fffff880`045c0000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`010fe000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0195b000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`01868000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03ded000 fffff800`03e36000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`053cb000 fffff880`053ef000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0660e000 fffff880`06627000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06627000 fffff880`0662f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0660e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03af3000 fffff880`03bbc000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01921000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01085000 fffff880`010a3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`044e1000 fffff880`044f0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`065a1000 fffff880`065af000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba4000 fffff800`00bae000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`06630000 fffff880`0663c000   KMWDFILTER KMWDFILTER.sys Wed Apr 29 02:20:48 2009 (49F7F1C0)
fffff880`044f2000 fffff880`04535000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01561000 fffff880`0158c000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0659b000 fffff880`065a0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`065ca000 fffff880`065ed000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c7d000 fffff880`00c8a000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`065bc000 fffff880`065ca000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043f8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`065af000 fffff880`065bc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fd1000 fffff880`00feb000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03bda000 fffff880`03bf2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a2d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03a2d000 fffff880`03a7b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03a7b000 fffff880`03a9f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f46000 fffff880`00f50000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0111e000 fffff880`0117c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`041cf000 fffff880`041da000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01918000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01501000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04445000 fffff880`04451000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04451000 fffff880`04480000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`045c0000 fffff880`045d5000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`040fd000 fffff880`0410c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04089000 fffff880`040ce000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01501000 fffff880`01561000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01247000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`041c3000 fffff880`041cf000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03804000 fffff800`03ded000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`013f6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040fd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`043cc000 fffff880`043e9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fa5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f5d000 fffff880`00f90000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fc1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00fd1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`078e3000 fffff880`07989000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0653c000 fffff880`06579000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c8a000 fffff880`00c9e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01112000 fffff880`0111de00   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
fffff880`04421000 fffff880`04445000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04480000 fffff880`0449b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0449b000 fffff880`044bc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`044bc000 fffff880`044d6000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04172000 fffff880`041c3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`044d6000 fffff880`044e1000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01610000 fffff880`01619000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015e6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018cc000 fffff880`01906000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019b9000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04285000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`064e3000 fffff880`0653b300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`06644000 fffff880`0692bc00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Aug 12 01:28:04 2011 (4E44B9E4)
fffff880`04158000 fffff880`04172000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Wed Jun 15 04:29:27 2011 (4DF86D67)
fffff880`06966000 fffff880`06995000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`07989000 fffff880`07994000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04874000 fffff880`04880000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0410c000 fffff880`04129000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018cc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08c58000 fffff880`08cf0000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07994000 fffff880`079c5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`044f0000 fffff880`044f1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`0181e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`079c5000 fffff880`079d7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015fe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01025000 fffff880`01047000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04144000 fffff880`04158000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00500000 fffff960`0050a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04337000 fffff880`0435d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04549000 fffff880`0455b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`069d7000 fffff880`069f4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`069f4000 fffff880`069f5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04867000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0455b000 fffff880`045b5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`053ef000 fffff880`053fa000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   vcd10bus vcd10bus.sys Mon Jun 16 03:36:31 2008 (485617FF)
fffff880`0692c000 fffff880`06966000   vdrv1000 vdrv1000.sys Tue Apr 19 02:53:28 2011 (4DAD3168)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01025000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00dbc000 fffff880`00df8000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01868000 fffff880`01878000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fba000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01878000 fffff880`018c4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04129000 fffff880`04144000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00ed7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ed7000 fffff880`00ee6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`040ce000 fffff880`040d7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00323000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Sep 05 23:02:50 2011 (4E658D5A)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`00fff000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`04372000 fffff880`0437b000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f46000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`045d5000 fffff880`045f6000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08d26000 fffff880`08d97000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019af000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019af000 fffff880`019bb000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019c4000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019d7000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`062e5010 fffff880`04382ba8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2310
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 2
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=2447]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 01/13/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA790FX-DQ6
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = GA-MA790FX-DQ6
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please follow the instructions provided by *usasma*.

Also, please. . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - Download Speccy 1.12.265 - FileHippo.com
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

I have to go on a trip tommorow so i won't ber posting for a few days till i get back...
I'll try driver verifier first thing when i get back.
Full system info as described in the link above will allso be providet then...

Sorry for this inconvenience but i can't avoid this trip...

I'll get back to you soon...

Thank you for the help so far...


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello guys....

Sorry for the delay, 

here is the status update...

I've run the driver verifier for -78 hrs, but my computer got so slow..internet browsers expeccially that it was unsuable, and i have some deadlines with web pages i have to do :-( so i coulnd run it any longer.

I have tried to do a clean stratup and disableing all services execpt microfsof, stabillity was impruved, but, while plying games, at random, computer restarts...there is no BSOD or any kind of message (that happned once even in normal startup) what happens is...the picture freezes, sound starts buzzing and then computer restarts..same as befovre, exepct there is no BSOD or minidump file...
I'am gonna try disableing half of microsoft drivers next in the clean startup mode and see if that fixes the problem...it colud take a while becouse the crashes are really reare now  so there is some progress 

gonna try to do clean video driver installation too...

sorry for my english and spelling


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Driver Verifier does utilize system resources, so the slowness you experienced is normal.

Given that Driver Verifier did not BSOD your system + the other issues you describe - unknown hardware failure is the likely cause.


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

what to do next then? my computer was allready in the IT service, for over a month...they aid they didin't find anything wrong? i quess i'll try full system format, and installing everytnig from scratch. I'am gonna have to buy some esxternal hard-drive to backup my work...i was afarod that it will come to this....

and if it is a hardware failure..i really don't know how to detect it...after all those tests :-(


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Everything points to the video card.
Try another video card (Don't purchase one unless you can return it for a full refund).


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

can't get a refund...and again...the card was tested at 2 IT services... bouth professional, firts one had my whole computer, they tested everything..so they say... and second one was at the shop where i bought the card... thy tested only the card and said there is nothing wrong with it. :-(

And i don't have acces to nay onteh video card so that i can test it :-(


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

I did not see it til now becouse i havent used it..but it seems that after renameing that acf.sys driver my cd/dvd isn't working... ive tried to unsinstall the drivers, and after restart drivers culd not install properly,...i've tried to manually download firmware, downloded firmware can't detect cd/dvd

my cd/dvd is lite-on ihas120-19, 20x, black, SATA, dual layer, Smartwrite, Superallwriter

any sugssestions?


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

'ive installed driver genius profesional so i could find outdated drivers more easily, and i had BSOD while surfing


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck = *0x116* = video TDR timeout

ATI Video named probable cause.

See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Try another video card.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`




```
[font=lucida console]

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110411-68203-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03814000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03a59670
Debug session time: Fri Nov  4 10:00:57.445 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:48:58.599
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007cfc4e0, fffff8800420780c, 0, 2}

Unable to load image atikmpag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+780c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8007cfc4e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800420780c, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+780c
fffff880`0420780c 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`026172e8 fffff880`05353000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`07cfc4e0 fffff880`0420780c 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`026172f0 fffff880`05352d0a : fffff880`0420780c fffffa80`07cfc4e0 fffffa80`06570d50 fffffa80`0650b010 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`02617330 fffff880`0480ff07 : fffffa80`07cfc4e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06570d50 fffffa80`0650b010 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`02617360 fffff880`0483dd5a : fffffa80`ffffffff 00000000`000d6f84 fffff880`026174b0 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`02617440 fffff880`04823bb1 : fffffa80`0657b000 ffffffff`feced300 00000000`00000000 fffff880`026175f0 : dxgmms1!VidSchWaitForCompletionEvent+0x196
fffff880`02617480 fffff880`04826aaf : 00000000`000851b2 00000000`00000000 fffff880`026175f0 fffff8a0`0ff30010 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::xWaitForAllEngines+0x1e9
fffff880`02617580 fffff880`04822c28 : fffff8a0`0ff30010 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0657b000 fffff880`026175f0 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::SetupForBuildPagingBuffer+0xd7
fffff880`026175c0 fffff880`04822bc3 : fffff8a0`0ff30010 fffff8a0`0ff300c8 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`0ff30010 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::FillAllocationInternal+0x34
fffff880`02617750 fffff880`0482f029 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0ff30010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::FillAllocation+0x15f
fffff880`026177c0 fffff880`0482426b : fffffa80`060dc9c0 fffff8a0`0ff30010 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04943b00 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_MEMORY_SEGMENT::CommitResource+0xb5
fffff880`026178a0 fffff880`0481fa8f : fffff8a0`0ff30010 fffff8a0`0ff30010 fffffa80`0657b000 fffffa80`070a0b10 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::AllocateResourceForPinnedAllocation+0x21b
fffff880`02617920 fffff880`0481f38f : fffff880`02617c78 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02617bf0 fffff880`02617c88 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ProcessDeferredCommand+0x19f
fffff880`02617a40 fffff880`04839231 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04c9f8d5 fffffa80`064bcb90 fffffa80`064f4be8 : dxgmms1!VidMmiProcessSystemCommand+0x23
fffff880`02617a70 fffff880`048383bc : fffff880`02617bd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`064f4be0 00000000`00000001 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitSystemCommand+0x39
fffff880`02617aa0 fffff880`0480a77a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`064bcb90 fffffa80`064f4be0 fffffa80`064f4be0 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x74
fffff880`02617ad0 fffff880`0483a927 : fffffa80`06430af0 fffffa80`064bb000 fffffa80`064f4be0 6d4d6956`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommandDirect+0x1e6
fffff880`02617b60 fffff880`0481f4b9 : fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`0650b010 fffffa80`0657b000 fffff880`02617c78 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitCommandPacketToQueue+0x15f
fffff880`02617bd0 fffff880`0481f8dc : fffff880`02617d30 fffff8a0`0ff30010 fffff880`02617d30 fffff8a0`0ff30010 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::QueueSystemCommandAndWait+0xf9
fffff880`02617c40 fffff880`0481afaa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0657b000 fffff8a0`029c8690 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::QueueDeferredCommandAndWait+0x4c
fffff880`02617cb0 fffff880`04801aa7 : fffff8a0`13555590 fffff8a0`0e89c0c0 fffff880`02617e20 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::OpenOneAllocation+0x2da
fffff880`02617d90 fffff880`05337469 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02618260 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0f708170 : dxgmms1!VidMmOpenAllocation+0xeb
fffff880`02617de0 fffff880`05330610 : fffff880`02618048 fffff8a0`0e285330 fffff880`02618220 fffff880`02618220 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateVidMmAllocations<_DXGK_ALLOCATIONINFO>+0x291
fffff880`02617e70 fffff880`053322ef : fffff8a0`10079000 fffff880`026184d0 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`10079000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateAllocation+0xca8
fffff880`02618470 fffff880`053389e0 : 00000000`00009000 fffff900`c061279c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateStandardAllocation+0x367
fffff880`026185d0 fffff960`0065682d : fffff900`c0612020 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02618cd0 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DxgkCddEnable+0x904
fffff880`02618920 fffff960`00655ce1 : ffffffff`00000004 ffffffff`fffd752d 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`00000000 : cdd!CreateAndEnableDevice+0x1e1
fffff880`026189b0 fffff800`03b2bfee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0796da10 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06117890 : cdd!PresentWorkerThread+0x975
fffff880`02618d40 fffff800`038825e6 : fffff800`03a06e80 fffffa80`0796da10 fffff800`03a14cc0 00000000`00000246 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`02618d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02619000 fffff880`02613000 fffff880`02615ef0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+780c
fffff880`0420780c 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+780c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e95eae3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa80054377e0 rbx=fffffa8007cfc4e0 rcx=0000000000000116
rdx=fffffa8007cfc4e0 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=fffffa8008200000
rip=fffff80003890c40 rsp=fffff880026172e8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff8800420780c  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80003814000
r11=00000000000001b5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=fffffa800650b928 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03890c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`026172f0=0000000000000116
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`026172e8 fffff880`05353000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`07cfc4e0 fffff880`0420780c 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`026172f0 fffff880`05352d0a : fffff880`0420780c fffffa80`07cfc4e0 fffffa80`06570d50 fffffa80`0650b010 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`02617330 fffff880`0480ff07 : fffffa80`07cfc4e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06570d50 fffffa80`0650b010 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`02617360 fffff880`0483dd5a : fffffa80`ffffffff 00000000`000d6f84 fffff880`026174b0 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`02617440 fffff880`04823bb1 : fffffa80`0657b000 ffffffff`feced300 00000000`00000000 fffff880`026175f0 : dxgmms1!VidSchWaitForCompletionEvent+0x196
fffff880`02617480 fffff880`04826aaf : 00000000`000851b2 00000000`00000000 fffff880`026175f0 fffff8a0`0ff30010 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::xWaitForAllEngines+0x1e9
fffff880`02617580 fffff880`04822c28 : fffff8a0`0ff30010 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0657b000 fffff880`026175f0 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::SetupForBuildPagingBuffer+0xd7
fffff880`026175c0 fffff880`04822bc3 : fffff8a0`0ff30010 fffff8a0`0ff300c8 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`0ff30010 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::FillAllocationInternal+0x34
fffff880`02617750 fffff880`0482f029 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0ff30010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::FillAllocation+0x15f
fffff880`026177c0 fffff880`0482426b : fffffa80`060dc9c0 fffff8a0`0ff30010 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04943b00 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_MEMORY_SEGMENT::CommitResource+0xb5
fffff880`026178a0 fffff880`0481fa8f : fffff8a0`0ff30010 fffff8a0`0ff30010 fffffa80`0657b000 fffffa80`070a0b10 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::AllocateResourceForPinnedAllocation+0x21b
fffff880`02617920 fffff880`0481f38f : fffff880`02617c78 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02617bf0 fffff880`02617c88 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ProcessDeferredCommand+0x19f
fffff880`02617a40 fffff880`04839231 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04c9f8d5 fffffa80`064bcb90 fffffa80`064f4be8 : dxgmms1!VidMmiProcessSystemCommand+0x23
fffff880`02617a70 fffff880`048383bc : fffff880`02617bd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`064f4be0 00000000`00000001 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitSystemCommand+0x39
fffff880`02617aa0 fffff880`0480a77a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`064bcb90 fffffa80`064f4be0 fffffa80`064f4be0 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x74
fffff880`02617ad0 fffff880`0483a927 : fffffa80`06430af0 fffffa80`064bb000 fffffa80`064f4be0 6d4d6956`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommandDirect+0x1e6
fffff880`02617b60 fffff880`0481f4b9 : fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`0650b010 fffffa80`0657b000 fffff880`02617c78 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitCommandPacketToQueue+0x15f
fffff880`02617bd0 fffff880`0481f8dc : fffff880`02617d30 fffff8a0`0ff30010 fffff880`02617d30 fffff8a0`0ff30010 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::QueueSystemCommandAndWait+0xf9
fffff880`02617c40 fffff880`0481afaa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0657b000 fffff8a0`029c8690 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::QueueDeferredCommandAndWait+0x4c
fffff880`02617cb0 fffff880`04801aa7 : fffff8a0`13555590 fffff8a0`0e89c0c0 fffff880`02617e20 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::OpenOneAllocation+0x2da
fffff880`02617d90 fffff880`05337469 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02618260 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0f708170 : dxgmms1!VidMmOpenAllocation+0xeb
fffff880`02617de0 fffff880`05330610 : fffff880`02618048 fffff8a0`0e285330 fffff880`02618220 fffff880`02618220 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateVidMmAllocations<_DXGK_ALLOCATIONINFO>+0x291
fffff880`02617e70 fffff880`053322ef : fffff8a0`10079000 fffff880`026184d0 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`10079000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateAllocation+0xca8
fffff880`02618470 fffff880`053389e0 : 00000000`00009000 fffff900`c061279c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::CreateStandardAllocation+0x367
fffff880`026185d0 fffff960`0065682d : fffff900`c0612020 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02618cd0 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DxgkCddEnable+0x904
fffff880`02618920 fffff960`00655ce1 : ffffffff`00000004 ffffffff`fffd752d 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`00000000 : cdd!CreateAndEnableDevice+0x1e1
fffff880`026189b0 fffff800`03b2bfee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0796da10 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06117890 : cdd!PresentWorkerThread+0x975
fffff880`02618d40 fffff800`038825e6 : fffff800`03a06e80 fffffa80`0796da10 fffff800`03a14cc0 00000000`00000246 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`02618d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02619000 fffff880`02613000 fffff880`02615ef0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba8000 fffff800`00bb2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03814000 fffff800`03dfd000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`03dfd000 fffff800`03e46000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`00c2f000 fffff880`00c49000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00c49000 fffff880`00c85000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c96000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c96000 fffff880`00caa000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00d08000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00dc8000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00de9000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu May 19 03:55:18 2011 (4DD4CCE6)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00dfd000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e11000 fffff880`00eb5000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb5000 fffff880`00ec4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00f1b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f1b000 fffff880`00f24000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f2e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f2e000 fffff880`00f3b000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f3b000 fffff880`00f6e000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f6e000 fffff880`00f83000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f98000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00ff4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00ff4000 fffff880`00ffb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01013000 fffff880`0101c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0101c000 fffff880`01046000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01046000 fffff880`01051000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01051000 fffff880`0109d000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010b1000 fffff880`0110f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0110f000 fffff880`01181000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01181000 fffff880`01192000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01192000 fffff880`011b4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011c1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`011c1000 fffff880`011ff000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0120d000 fffff880`013b0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013cb000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013cb000 fffff880`013dc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013dc000 fffff880`013e6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013ef000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`013f8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`01492000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01492000 fffff880`014b9000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Tue Jun 28 03:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)
fffff880`014b9000 fffff880`014c7000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`014c7000 fffff880`014d0000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014d0000 fffff880`015c3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015e8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015f8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01638000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
fffff880`0166e000 fffff880`01677000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0167d000 fffff880`01881000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01881000 fffff880`018cb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018db000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`018db000 fffff880`01927000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01927000 fffff880`0192f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`01969000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01969000 fffff880`0197b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`01984000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`019be000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019be000 fffff880`019d4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019fe000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`02865000 fffff880`02947000   eamonm   eamonm.sys   Tue Aug 02 05:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)
fffff880`02947000 fffff880`02968000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`02968000 fffff880`0297d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0297d000 fffff880`02995000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02995000 fffff880`029c6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a24000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`03a24000 fffff880`03a48000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Tue Jun 28 03:30:09 2011 (4E098301)
fffff880`03a48000 fffff880`03a53000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03a53000 fffff880`03a65000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`03a78000 fffff880`03b41000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03b41000 fffff880`03b5f000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03b5f000 fffff880`03b77000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03ba4000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03ba4000 fffff880`03bf2000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0402f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0402f000 fffff880`04049000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Wed Jun 15 04:29:27 2011 (4DF86D67)
fffff880`04049000 fffff880`0409a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0409a000 fffff880`040a6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`040a6000 fffff880`040b1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`040b1000 fffff880`040c0000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`040ca000 fffff880`04153000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04153000 fffff880`04198000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041a1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`041a1000 fffff880`041c7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`041c7000 fffff880`041d6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041f3000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04253000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Oct 12 15:30:43 2011 (4E95EAE3)
fffff880`04253000 fffff880`042d8000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`042d8000 fffff880`042f5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`042f7000 fffff880`0437a000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0437a000 fffff880`04398000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04398000 fffff880`043a9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`043a9000 fffff880`043cf000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`043cf000 fffff880`043e4000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`043e4000 fffff880`043ed000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`043ed000 fffff880`043f8000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04875000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04875000 fffff880`048cb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`048cb000 fffff880`048dc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`048dc000 fffff880`048e8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`048e8000 fffff880`052f6000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Oct 12 15:56:42 2011 (4E95F0FA)
fffff880`052f6000 fffff880`053ea000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`053ea000 fffff880`053f7000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0580b000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0580b000 fffff880`0581a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0581a000 fffff880`0581b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0581c000 fffff880`0585f000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0585f000 fffff880`05873000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`05873000 fffff880`05885000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05885000 fffff880`058df000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`058e5000 fffff880`05903000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05903000 fffff880`05912000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05912000 fffff880`05922000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05922000 fffff880`05930000   vcd10bus vcd10bus.sys Mon Jun 16 03:36:31 2008 (485617FF)
fffff880`05930000 fffff880`05946000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05946000 fffff880`0596a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0596a000 fffff880`05976000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05976000 fffff880`059a5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`059a5000 fffff880`059c0000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`059c0000 fffff880`059e1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`059e1000 fffff880`059fb000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0662d000 fffff880`06667000   vdrv1000 vdrv1000.sys Tue Apr 19 02:53:28 2011 (4DAD3168)
fffff880`06667000 fffff880`0667c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0667c000 fffff880`066d4300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`066d5000 fffff880`06712000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`06712000 fffff880`06734000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06734000 fffff880`06739200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0673a000 fffff880`067e0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0680e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`0680e000 fffff880`0681b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0681b000 fffff880`06829000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06829000 fffff880`0684c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06891000 fffff880`06b61680   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Oct 18 07:48:20 2011 (4E9D6784)
fffff880`06b62000 fffff880`06b6e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06b6e000 fffff880`06b7c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06b7c000 fffff880`06b88000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b88000 fffff880`06b91000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b91000 fffff880`06ba4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06ba4000 fffff880`06bc1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06bc1000 fffff880`06bc2f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06bc3000 fffff880`06bd1000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06bd1000 fffff880`06bea000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06bea000 fffff880`06bf2080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06bf3000 fffff880`06bff000   KMWDFILTER KMWDFILTER.sys Wed Apr 29 02:20:48 2009 (49F7F1C0)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e36000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`08eeb000 fffff880`08f54000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08f54000 fffff880`08fec000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`00383000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Sep 05 23:02:50 2011 (4E658D5A)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff960`00810000 fffff960`00871000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08e36000 fffff880`08ea7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01646000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01652000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`0165b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0165b000 fffff880`0166e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`011c1000 fffff880`011ff000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00f1b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`040ca000 fffff880`04153000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`05930000 fffff880`05946000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0585f000 fffff880`05873000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`043cf000 fffff880`043e4000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01046000 fffff880`01051000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01013000 fffff880`0101c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0101c000 fffff880`01046000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`048e8000 fffff880`052f6000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Oct 12 15:56:42 2011 (4E95F0FA)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04253000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Oct 12 15:30:43 2011 (4E95EAE3)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01638000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
fffff960`00810000 fffff960`00871000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`01492000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04398000 fffff880`043a9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b41000 fffff880`03b5f000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019fe000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00dc8000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00d08000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0110f000 fffff880`01181000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`05912000 fffff880`05922000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06b6e000 fffff880`06b7c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`042f7000 fffff880`0437a000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0437a000 fffff880`04398000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`040b1000 fffff880`040c0000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019be000 fffff880`019d4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06712000 fffff880`06734000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06b88000 fffff880`06b91000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b7c000 fffff880`06b88000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b91000 fffff880`06ba4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06b62000 fffff880`06b6e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`052f6000 fffff880`053ea000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`02865000 fffff880`02947000   eamonm   eamonm.sys   Tue Aug 02 05:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)
fffff880`01492000 fffff880`014b9000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Tue Jun 28 03:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)
fffff880`03a24000 fffff880`03a48000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Tue Jun 28 03:30:09 2011 (4E098301)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e36000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`053ea000 fffff880`053f7000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`043ed000 fffff880`043f8000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01051000 fffff880`0109d000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013dc000 fffff880`013e6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`019be000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01881000 fffff880`018cb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03dfd000 fffff800`03e46000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06bd1000 fffff880`06bea000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06bea000 fffff880`06bf2080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06bc3000 fffff880`06bd1000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03a78000 fffff880`03b41000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`01984000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`058e5000 fffff880`05903000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00de9000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu May 19 03:55:18 2011 (4DD4CCE6)
fffff880`0580b000 fffff880`0581a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0680e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba8000 fffff800`00bb2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`06bf3000 fffff880`06bff000   KMWDFILTER KMWDFILTER.sys Wed Apr 29 02:20:48 2009 (49F7F1C0)
fffff880`0581c000 fffff880`0585f000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013cb000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`06734000 fffff880`06739200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02968000 fffff880`0297d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06829000 fffff880`0684c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c96000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0681b000 fffff880`06829000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05903000 fffff880`05912000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0680e000 fffff880`0681b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c2f000 fffff880`00c49000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03b5f000 fffff880`03b77000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03ba4000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03ba4000 fffff880`03bf2000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a24000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f2e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010b1000 fffff880`0110f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`040a6000 fffff880`040b1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01969000 fffff880`0197b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014d0000 fffff880`015c3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0596a000 fffff880`05976000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05976000 fffff880`059a5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`06667000 fffff880`0667c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`041c7000 fffff880`041d6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04153000 fffff880`04198000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01181000 fffff880`01192000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0409a000 fffff880`040a6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03814000 fffff800`03dfd000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`0120d000 fffff880`013b0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0166e000 fffff880`01677000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`041a1000 fffff880`041c7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`042d8000 fffff880`042f5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f6e000 fffff880`00f83000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f3b000 fffff880`00f6e000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00ff4000 fffff880`00ffb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013cb000 fffff880`013dc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0673a000 fffff880`067e0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`066d5000 fffff880`06712000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c96000 fffff880`00caa000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`05946000 fffff880`0596a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`059a5000 fffff880`059c0000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`059c0000 fffff880`059e1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`059e1000 fffff880`059fb000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04049000 fffff880`0409a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0580b000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`014c7000 fffff880`014d0000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013ef000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`013f8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`01969000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0297d000 fffff880`02995000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04253000 fffff880`042d8000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`0667c000 fffff880`066d4300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Wed Jul 06 06:09:50 2011 (4E14346E)
fffff880`06891000 fffff880`06b61680   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Oct 18 07:48:20 2011 (4E9D6784)
fffff880`0402f000 fffff880`04049000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Wed Jun 15 04:29:27 2011 (4DF86D67)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`03a48000 fffff880`03a53000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`048dc000 fffff880`048e8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041f3000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01927000 fffff880`0192f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08f54000 fffff880`08fec000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08eeb000 fffff880`08f54000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`02995000 fffff880`029c6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0581a000 fffff880`0581b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0167d000 fffff880`01881000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`03a53000 fffff880`03a65000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011c1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01192000 fffff880`011b4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0402f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`043a9000 fffff880`043cf000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05873000 fffff880`05885000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06ba4000 fffff880`06bc1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06bc1000 fffff880`06bc2f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`048cb000 fffff880`048dc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`05885000 fffff880`058df000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04875000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04875000 fffff880`048cb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`05922000 fffff880`05930000   vcd10bus vcd10bus.sys Mon Jun 16 03:36:31 2008 (485617FF)
fffff880`0662d000 fffff880`06667000   vdrv1000 vdrv1000.sys Tue Apr 19 02:53:28 2011 (4DAD3168)
fffff880`00f2e000 fffff880`00f3b000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`014b9000 fffff880`014c7000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015e8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00c49000 fffff880`00c85000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018db000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f98000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00ff4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018db000 fffff880`01927000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015f8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e11000 fffff880`00eb5000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb5000 fffff880`00ec4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041a1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`00383000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Sep 05 23:02:50 2011 (4E658D5A)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00dfd000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`043e4000 fffff880`043ed000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f1b000 fffff880`00f24000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02947000 fffff880`02968000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08e36000 fffff880`08ea7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01646000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01652000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`0165b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0165b000 fffff880`0166e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`07cfc4e0 fffff880`0420780c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
PEB at 000007fffffdc000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000007fffffdc000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2310
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 2
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=2447]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 01/13/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA790FX-DQ6
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = GA-MA790FX-DQ6
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2447 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F6
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             01/13/2009
  BIOS ROM Size                 80000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  GA-MA790FX-DQ6
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       GA-MA790FX-DQ6
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket M2
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              1dh - AMD Athlon Family
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD
  Processor ID                  220f1000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor
  Processor Voltage             8dh - 1.3V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3200MHz
  Current Speed                 2300MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             ZIF Socket
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000ch
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0014h - Standard EDO 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0080h - 128K
  Installed Size                0080h - 128K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0080h - 128K
  Installed Size                0080h - 128K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0200h - 512K
  Installed Size                0200h - 512K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000dh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0001h - WT Disabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0000h - 0K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0027h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              2097152KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0028h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0029h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 002ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0027h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0028h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ch
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002eh]
  Starting Address              00100000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0029h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ch
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002fh]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ch
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0030h]
  Starting Address              00300000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ch
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]











¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

I'am gonna format c patrition...see if that sloves it..but i have to do a lot of backup...so it will take me some time...


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

how to boot up my CD/DVD in the meantime? any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the DVD drive the problem?

Or the Windows DVD?


----------



## Sarmica (Oct 13, 2011)

DVD drive... i going to format system patriotion..that will solve it... if not i'll post back here... i have to finish my work fisrt and do the backup..so in a few days...


----------

